# Brantford coral show OCTOBER 10th 2015!



## Stevesault

We are getting a jump on our up coming show. This will be brantfords Second and final show of 2015 it will be held at 9 tollgate road brantford on. Saturday, October 10th
Show time is 12pm-4:30pm. Admission is $5. as always we will also be having a raffle. tickets will be sold at the door. We hope to see everyone out at the show. We will update as we get closer to the date. If you have any questions or concerns please call Steve at 226-920-3143 thanks. NOTE THE SHOW HAS BEEN RESCHEDULED FOR OCTOBER 10th

If you are interested is taking part as a vendor or sponsor call Steve at 226-920-3143 to book your table today.


----------



## fireangel

Count us in! I wont turn down a show


----------



## Stevesault

Bumpity bump bump


----------



## Torx

I will be there too. Missed it last time, but wont this time.


----------



## Stevesault

Alright everyone let's get this show kicked off. It will be at 9 tollgate rd. Brantford ON. September 26th. Right off of the 403 just take the King George Road exit. It will be $5 at the door as always. It will be from 12pm-430pm the raffle will be held at 2pm. Tickets for the raffle we will also have a give away for the first 50 people in the door. I will post a list of the vendors we have set in stone soon. I will keep up dating as we get closer to the date. If you are interested in taking part as a vendor or have any questions or concerns please call Steve at 226-920-3143 text or call. Thanks a lot hope to see you there


----------



## Stevesault

stevesault said:


> alright everyone let's get this show kicked off. It will be at 9 tollgate rd. Brantford on. September 26th. Right off of the 403 just take the king george road exit. It will be $5 at the door as always. It will be from 12pm-430pm the raffle will be held at 2pm. Tickets for the raffle are 3 for $5 or 10 for $15 we will also have a give away for the first 50 people in the door. I will post a list of the vendors we have set in stone soon. I will keep up dating as we get closer to the date. If you are interested in taking part as a vendor or have any questions or concerns please call steve at 226-920-3143 text or call. Thanks a lot hope to see you there


the show has been rescheduled for october 10th


----------



## fireangel

well with the change of date kaotic aquatics is now good to attend!


----------



## Stevesault

*Public auction*

I would like some feed back on our newest idea. 
We are thinking about a public auction. Some people
Have frags for sale but don't have enough for a table.
So we are thinking about setting it up for those people to 
Come in and we will auction off what ever they want for 10% 
Of the take home. Let me know what you think.


----------



## notclear

I like that idea.


----------



## Stevesault

*Vendors list*

Here is a list of the vendors most are in stone some to be. Determined
More to come!!!!
JT-custom acrylics

Kaotic aquatia
MAST
In2deep
Frag cave
Frag box
Big show
I koralz
Bean bag frags
Canadian mangroves
One stop reef shop
Canada copepods
GTA.REEF
SEA LIFE CENTRAL
R2o
Coral kove
Krakens cove
Jellyfishdirect


----------



## Letigrama

I have to check some dates with my son but we will try to make it for sure!


----------



## Bullet

Keep us updated Steve !
Thanks 
SamB


----------



## Stevesault

I would like to welcome sealife central to the show


----------



## Stevesault

Have an awesome raffle coming into play people


----------



## NVES

More info please........


----------



## Stevesault

NVES said:


> More info please........


On The show?


----------



## carnut

show and raffle!!!


----------



## Stevesault

carnut said:


> show and raffle!!!


All info for the show is at the start of this post. Also there is 20 vendor so far and 
Each will have something cool for the raffles will be lots and I'm also working on a large prize to be won


----------



## darkangel66n

Kaotic Aquatics will have an echotech frag kit for the raffle.


----------



## TBemba

darkangel66n said:


> Kaotic Aquatics will have an echotech frag kit for the raffle.


That alone is worth buying a bunch of raffle tickets! 

This is going to be an amazing show, thanks Steve


----------



## Stevesault

10 days!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stevesault

4DAYS!!!!!!! Would like to welcome jellyfishdirect to the list


----------



## fireangel

I hope everyone is ready! this is going to be one heck of a show i am sure! I know my tanks are over flowing with goodies!


----------



## explor3r

3 days...


----------



## TBemba

Will we have as much snow as last year?


----------



## Stevesault

TBemba said:


> Will we have as much snow as last year?


Shhhhhhh don't jinx it


----------



## fireangel

great now we are doomed to a blizzard saturday!


----------



## fireangel

Just a sneak peak of what to expect.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stevesault

Well it's that time people TOMORROW is the show!!!!!


----------



## darkangel66n

TBemba said:


> Will we have as much snow as last year?


Off to bed now, but know this, if it snows tomorrow you are public enemy number 1! Almost 4 hours to get home last time.


----------



## TBemba

Steve thanks for putting this all together


----------



## fireangel

let the fun begin! coral packing is under way. it will be done around 6am with a nap some where in there as well


----------



## Stevesault

Lol we are ready on this end as well


----------



## Stevesault

TBemba said:


> Steve thanks for putting this all together


Thank you if not for the people it would not happen I like to make people happy
Along side watching our great hobby grow.


----------



## Torx

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## TBemba

I never saw so much money exchanging hands and so many excellent looking frags. If I was still married I would be getting a divorce after she found out how much money I spent.


----------



## bigfishy

TBemba said:


> I never saw so much money exchanging hands and *so many excellent looking frags*.


AND that's the reason I am not there...


----------



## Torx

bigfishy said:


> AND that's the reason I am not there...


I went. I couldn't help myself. Great frags for sale. Vendors have us cornered though, some took PayPal and credit cards YIKES.

I loved the auction. I am sure most were just hesitant as no one had done one before, but people got some killer pieces for cheap. Definitely something to do again.

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## twobytwo

I bought too much lol... but it was too hard to control myself! 

Among the stuff... Flower Anemone, Green Hydnophora, Acan Enchinata, Favia, "Dragon" Chalice, Some Ric's, a small hammer, zoas, and a few other cool looking things. I joined MAST. And I won one of the raffles, so thanks to everyone who was involved in this, I had a good time!


----------



## Torx

Nice score twobytwo. Looks like you enjoyed yourself. Now for the next one.

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## Stevesault

Thanks everyone for coming today like I said it would 
Not happen without all of you


----------



## Crayon

twobytwo said:


> And I won one of the raffles,


You won a raffle at the London show, too. I'm hanging out w you at the next frag show.


----------



## TBemba

Crayon said:


> You won a raffle at the London show, too. I'm hanging out w you at the next frag show.


There is going to be another one?


----------



## uniboob

twobytwo said:


> I bought too much lol... but it was too hard to control myself!
> 
> Among the stuff... Flower Anemone, Green Hydnophora, Acan Enchinata, Favia, "Dragon" Chalice, Some Ric's, a small hammer, zoas, and a few other cool looking things. I joined MAST. And I won one of the raffles, so thanks to everyone who was involved in this, I had a good time!


Looks like a good haul. Nice to see you again.


----------



## uniboob

TBemba said:


> There is going to be another one?


There is always more


----------



## FragCave

Thank you Steve for putting another show together, it was great to see everyone and support the community...Thanks to everyone that came to the show!!!
Cheers!!!!!


----------



## Stevesault

FragCave said:


> Thank you Steve for putting another show together, it was great to see everyone and support the community...Thanks to everyone that came to the show!!!
> Cheers!!!!!


Thanks a lot more to come


----------

